# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Probleme me tastieren e laptopit

## auiu

Perhsendetje!

Vura re se disa nga butonat e lap topit nuk punojne fare ndersa disa te tjera kur i shtyp kryejne funksion tjeter nga ca kryenin me pare.
Si mund ta rregulloj

----------


## driniluka

> Perhsendetje!
> 
> Vura re se disa nga butonat e lap topit nuk punojne fare ndersa disa te tjera kur i shtyp kryejne funksion tjeter nga ca kryenin me pare.
> Si mund ta rregulloj


Provo njëherë tastieren virtuale te njëjtin problem te bën?

----------

